# MAC Paint Pots complete list + pictures + swatches



## Asphyxiation (Jul 6, 2011)

I hope this is helpfull to you.. ! 






And thank you to everyone who have sold to me or done CP's.. !
  	I couldn't have collected all these without you.. !

  	Feel free to correct me if I got the dates wrong.. ! 


*Nordstrom LE: 14/07-2007*
	Stringalong - Warm mid-tone brown (Cream) 
	Stray Grey - Gray mauve (Cream)

*McQueen LE: 04/10-2007*
	Pharaoh - Creamy yellow green (Cream) 
	Otherworldly - Mid-tone sea blue (Cream) 
	Electro Sky - Royal intense blue (Cream) 

*Fafi LE: 13/02-2008*
	Cash Flow - Green gold with gold pearl (Frost)
  	Layin' Low - Creamy beige (Cream)
	Perky - Cream coral with white pearl (Satin) 
	Girl Friendly - Creamy grey pink (Cream)
	Nice Vice - Dirty purple with purple pearl (Frost)
	Rollickin' - Aqua blue green with white pearl (Frost)

*Pret-A-Papier LE: 22/04-2010*
	Coral Crepe - Soft coral (Satin)

*Cham-Pale LE: 26/12-2010*
	Chilled on Ice - Frosted white gold (Frost) 
	Vintage Selection - Frosted mid-tone peach (Frost) 
	Dangerous Cuvee - Frosted cool grey (Frost) 
	Let Me Pop - Frosted light copper (Frost)

*Posh Paradise LE: 15/09-2011*
  	Pure Creation - Mid-tone frosty blue (Frost)
  	Imaginary - Blackended navy (Frost)
  	Hyperviolet - Deep violet (Frost)
  	Half-Wild - Mid-tone purple (Frost)
  	Nubile - Light peachy nude (Frost)
  	Idyllic - Mid-tone copper bronze (Frost)
  	Treasure Hunt - Light pearled yellow (Frost)
  	Genuine Treasure - Reflects antique gold (Frost)

*Glitter & Ice LE: 27/10-2011*
  	For Effect - Black with pearl (Frost?)
  	Morning Frost - Shimmering champagne taupe (Frost?)
  	Let's Skate - Pale pink with pearl (Frost?)

*Permanent:*
	Soft Ochre - Yellow beige (Cream)
	Painterly - Nude beige (Cream)
	Constructivist - Metallic dark brown with red pearl (Frost) 
	Indianwood - Metallic antique bronze (Frost) 
	Groundwork - Mid tone neutral taupe (Satin) 
	Bare Study - Champagne with gold and white pearl (Frost) 
	Rubenesque - Mid tone frosted golden peach with gold and pink pearl (Frost) 
	Quite Natural - Dirty chocolate brown (Cream)
	Blackground - Smoky black grey with multi colored pearl (Pearl) 

*Retired:*
	Moss Scape - Green with gold pearl (Frost)
  	Artifact - Dark burgundy with red pearlized pigments (Frost) 
	Delft - Deep teal with gold pearlized pigmens (Frost) 
	Greenstroke - Mint green with gold pearl (Frost)
	Fresco Rose - Mid tone pink with mid tone pearl (Frost)




Click for bigger pictures !​ ​ ​ 

 

​ ​ 

 

​ ​ 

 

​ ​ 

 

​ ​ 

​ ​


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Jul 6, 2011)

wow, great collection! how do you keep yours so nice? cause none seem dried out and I'm always scared about mind drying out.


----------



## afulton (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow!  very nice


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (Jul 6, 2011)

LiLBeautyBarbie said:


> wow, great collection! how do you keep yours so nice? cause none seem dried out and I'm always scared about mind drying out.


  	I always have that worry with cream shadows, too. I let go of my brand new Delft paint pot a few weeks ago, even though it was a really pretty color.
  	I probably wouldn't have gotten much use out of it before it dried up on me.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 7, 2011)

Even my oldest ones are still creamy. And they're adleast a good few years old..


----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Asphyxiation (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Edelmc (Jul 21, 2011)

Stunning collection and storage! I am lemming nice vice, artifact and fresco Rose. If anybody is selling them please please let me know. Thanks


----------



## rockin (Jul 21, 2011)

*Drools*

  	I'm on the lookout for Pharaoh and Nice Vice to add to my collection


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 21, 2011)

Amazing swatches!!! I cannot believe that you own 30 paint pots!


----------



## thepicketywitch (Jul 22, 2011)

Amazing collection! Paint pots are the one limited edition MAC item I always seem to pass up when looking at collections. Why, I don't know...
  	As for favorites, my favorite from the permanent collection will always be Soft Ochre. My favorite limited editions are a toss up between Girl Friendly and Coral Crepe.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2011)

i've moved this here because it's too chatty for just the swatch thread! i absolutely love your collection and am so in love with it! thank you for sharing these wonderful pictures with us!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 22, 2011)

I want them all! They are beautiful! I only have some of the permanent ones.  I am craving some pink and purple and blue and.....


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you for this.  I will definitely use this as a reference!


----------



## mellyerxs (Jul 23, 2011)

I would kill for the McQueen Paint Pots....


----------



## mely (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing with us. I see so many colors I missed out on.


----------



## Asphyxiation (Sep 7, 2011)

Quote:


mely said:


> Lovely! Thanks for sharing with us. I see so many colors I missed out on.



 	Try ebay !
  	Stringalong and Stray Grey are the hardest to find, the other ones show up from time to time..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 7, 2011)

Stray Grey looks great! I'm still on the look out for Pharoah. Great collection you have there missy!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2011)

Stray Grey is gorgeous. *nods*


----------



## Asphyxiation (Sep 8, 2011)

Quote:


shellygrrl said:


> Stray Grey is gorgeous. *nods*



 	Yeah ! I've just always wished it was more grey...


----------



## princess sarah (Sep 8, 2011)

McQueen pots = to dieee for.... :eyelove:


----------



## makeupbyleslie (Sep 11, 2011)

I want all the alexander McQueen ones!


----------



## MonroeMua (Oct 4, 2011)

omg i have been looking for this. thanks so much


----------



## SerenK (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting this! Stray gray is gorgeous.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Oct 22, 2011)

These are my top fav five

Delft
Fresco rose
Indianwood
painterly
Artifact
  	groundwork
  	coral crep
  	half wild
  	blackground
  	rubanesque
  	Moss scape


----------



## BEshamrock (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm missing stray gray and string along, I have pretty much given up finding them. These swatches make me drool, they are gorgeous!


----------



## summerblue (Oct 27, 2011)

What a terrific thread you started!  Thanks for the PP history consolidation for us MAC newbies.  What a great storage unit.  Too bad it was dc'd.

  	My favs are Bare Study followed by Otherwordly & Chilled on Ice. I  would love to pick up several colors I missed, especially Rollickin'


----------



## Asphyxiation (Aug 25, 2012)

Long overdue update ! lol..
  	I hope they release more someday, I would love to see a true yellow, a grey (NOT silver) and more greens. ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  	Updated storage picture.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



	I still use the IKEA Fire drawers, but I painted them ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	(Sorry about the soda cans ! lol)


----------



## MACina (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	I agree with you I would love to see a grey paint pot.And more greens would be awesome too!

  	And I would love Stars` n Rockets as a paint pot!



Asphyxiation said:


> I still use the IKEA Fire drawers, but I painted them !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

